# Mac Makeup Artist (for Women of color)



## Shezblessed (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello,

  Hi everyone, I am new online I am a Artist for Mac I have been so for 2years. I have been to 3diffrent schools and am currently in negotiations with Macy's to carry my Soon to be released cosmetic line.  I love this formum.....Being a darker complexed Black woman it is Sooooo hard for me to find things best suit us
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I look forward to posting a shitload of Tuts and love all types of feedback

Question:
I am not sure how exactly I would upload images on to a post so if someone could help me I would greatly appreciate it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks you guys
Shezblessed


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Aug 16, 2007)

welcome and i look forward to all you have to offer!


----------



## Larkin (Aug 17, 2007)

Cool, Welcome!

Check these out, they may help you.

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=23166

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=60707


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 17, 2007)

As far as photos go, if you have a photobucket account (which I use) then when you're posting your message, there should be a little list of options as far as text formatting, color, hyperlinking, and then there should be a little picture button.  You can click on that and insert the direct html for your picture (which is given with each photo that you have).


----------



## Shezblessed (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you ladies I apperciate it


----------



## lsperry (Aug 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0o_r0qish* 

 
_welcome and i look forward to all you have to offer!_

 
Yeah! Me to!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Woo hoo!!


----------

